# Just got word the 5D III isn't coming this week



## Carny (Feb 28, 2012)

My wife just told me to quit wasting time because the new 5D isn't even coming (CR 0.001) :

Besides, you're not even a photographer! (CR 2) :'(

AND, you're definitely not getting one anyway! (CR5)


----------



## iFugl (Feb 28, 2012)

I just bought a piano for my girlfriend, so I can have a good/lame excuse to buy 5D MK III. Beat that!

First post, btw.. Nice forum.


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 28, 2012)

Aww man... what a party pooper... 

You have my deepest sympathies. But you know... One strategy is to stash some money in a top secret fund for use when the wife says "no", muahaha :. Then you tell her that you've been saving up for a loooooooong time and the funds will not be coming out of your account 

This way she'll be so proud of you for saving and feel sorry for you at the same time that she might just let the purchase slide 8)


----------



## tbrand (Feb 28, 2012)

Carny: You just gave me the best laugh I've had in days. Amazing. [CR3]

On a side note, I've become so addicted to this site over the past week that I actually used a CR1/2/3 in an email to a friend... who of course had no reference to understand it.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 28, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Aww man... what a party pooper...
> 
> You have my deepest sympathies. But you know... One strategy is to stash some money in a top secret fund for use when the wife says "no", muahaha :. Then you tell her that you've been saving up for a loooooooong time and the funds will not be coming out of your account



that sets a dangerous precedent, as the next time she may very well buy something ... and then ask you to cover regular expenses out of your secret account


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 28, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Aww man... what a party pooper...
> 
> You have my deepest sympathies. But you know... One strategy is to stash some money in a top secret fund for use when the wife says "no", muahaha :. Then you tell her that you've been saving up for a loooooooong time and the funds will not be coming out of your account
> 
> This way she'll be so proud of you for saving and feel sorry for you at the same time that she might just let the purchase slide 8)



That doesn't work because then you risk the slush fund going straight towards a new dishwasher/kitchen floor/college fund...

You just need to make sure to stick to one brand and buy things that look the same. So all bicycles are red, all lenses have the red rubberband, all cameras are canon and black... you get the idea.


----------



## MlQUE (Feb 28, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> But you know... One strategy is to stash some money in a top secret fund for use when the wife says "no", muahaha :. Then you tell her that you've been saving up for a loooooooong time and the funds will not be coming out of your account
> 
> This way she'll be so proud of you for saving and feel sorry for you at the same time that she might just let the purchase slide 8)


That's not how it works, trust me she's gonna see that as a great opportunity to acquire some of the stuff she thinks you two "need".
You could spend it all one night in a casino and get the same reaction as if you bought the camera.
My advice; just buy the camera, chances are she's not going to be paying attention to the model number on it... or scrape down one of the "I" in "III" just in case ;D


----------



## melbournite (Feb 28, 2012)

I run a separate business account so the wife doesn't even know about new purchases. When I bring home the 5DIII she will think it's the 5DII the 5DI or even the 7D.


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 28, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> takoman46 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww man... what a party pooper...
> ...



Amen, Brother! Wife: Is that a new lens!!!  Me: Nooooo, Darling. I've had that forever, sitting over there with the others. Wife: Oh. Well who can tell? You and your gadgets!


----------



## stabmasterasron (Feb 28, 2012)

Great! Thanks for letting us know. Now I can stop watching this forum for a few days and concentrate on my new baby. Not that I have the funds for a 5Dmkiii anyway, but I hope it will further depress the prices of the 5D classic, which I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## Carny (Feb 28, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > takoman46 said:
> ...


That's exactly what she does with clothes and shoes. My toys are a lot more expensive so I don't press the issue.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll think of you when I'm enjoying my new camera, wait, no, I won't think of you; I'll be to busy with my camera to think of you.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

My wife is absolutely ****ing sick of any sentance, webpage, IM she hears me speaking, reading or typing that contains the letters 5d... and thats is a most definte CR3.


----------



## jcns (Feb 28, 2012)

when my girlfriend confronts me for my gear addiction (car, motorcycle, bicycles, skis, camera), I tell her "it could be worse, I could addicted to cocaine". Seriously. The discussion ends there.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 28, 2012)

It was my birthday yesterday but I didn't get any gift from my wife, she just told me the new 5D and 24-70 II will be my gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D 
She even asks me about the new 5D everyday!!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> It was my birthday yesterday but I didn't get any gift from my wife, she just told me the new 5D and 24-70 II will be my gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D
> She even asks me about the new 5D everyday!!



Punch your best friend... shes obviously having sex with him...


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 28, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > It was my birthday yesterday but I didn't get any gift from my wife, she just told me the new 5D and 24-70 II will be my gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


My best friend is a SHE, so I don't mind watching or joining them


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



Now _theres_ a good use for your new 5d3 and 24-70 II ;D


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a strong advocate of the stealth method. 

You'd be surprised at how many strobes, lenses, umbrellas, etc. etc., you can sneak into the man cave if you are careful. 

You do need to 'fess up to at least one white lens, so that she knows you have at least one big white lens, since they are pretty much a dead giveaway.

Once she knows you've got three or four lenses, you are golden. Who notices the differences after that.

When you are caught (and you will be caught) just act like you've had it for a long time. "Oh that, I got that ages ago."

This only works if you keep separate accounts. That, BTW, I have found after three marriages is a real secret to a happy marriage.

Never, ever, ever complain, criticize or question your partner's purchases. It takes a lot of shoes and purses to equal a lens.

Get home first, so you can intercept the package or delivery notice. Adorama plasters their names all over their packages making them way too distinctive for a stealth operation.

Don't ever believe you are really fooling her. She probably knows all about your addiction anyway.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2012)

When the wife sent me packing I got the cameras. She got the money.

Maybe she's buying a 5D3.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL! I also had quite a good laugh at the original post... and at some of the replies (applause given to various folks!) Thanks for the "ha ha ha" laughs. ;D

Well, as a guy earning a good salary in Australia, and currently single - I probably don't have the dilemma that some others have between the delicate line of 'negotiating' with a wife or partner about the purchase of toys / photography equipment for the hobby. Definitely everything needs to be kept in perspective - eg important things like paying essential bills, providing for health needs, future education, etc. _(This is beginning to sound SO dry!!!!)_ :-\

I do realise some people have suggested *very much tongue in cheek* about sneaking in a new body, or lens... he he he...

A strategy that can work is have two tins or 'fun funds' (one for each spouse / partner respectively) - where money is put in each (eg $100 from income put aside, $50 for A and $50 for B). And then, purchases for respective hobbies / special spending made from each. (Purchases don't have to be made at the same time). I have a degree in marketing and accounting, as well as work background in both relationship counselling. I'm not saying I'm a guru, but I've seen this work very successfully - and makes both the purchaser as well as the other, appreciate what is saved up for, and then purchased. 

There can be a 'grey line' about 'what is necessary' and 'what is a fun fund thing' (eg is an evening dress, is sports equipment, improvements to the car, etc, etc?) Being clear on definitions from the beginning is important. I've also lived in a developing country, working in international charity - basically gave up my career and income to do so, therefore I also know the real life restraints on being frugal and living on VERY little. (So consider setting up a 'giving away to needs of the world' tin / fund also!)

Ok, to end on a lighter note.... ensure you hold your spouses / partner's hand MORE than you have your hand on the camera. That way, with love in your life, you are definitely more open to see the beauty in life (either a flower, landscape, smile, abstract form, etc, etc). :-*

I don't think I'll be getting the 5DmkIII (or what will be the next 'budget' FF camera). I'm sure it will be a great camera, and I expect will have awesome image quality. But I'm still very thankful with my 7D - and it does what I need it to in a very good way. It's a very versatile and capable camera body, and with the 4 quality lenses I have (including good zooms, prime, macro, etc)- I can capture pretty much any photo I want to.

For sure, advancement in technology and more capable cameras, including the 5DmkIII that we're expecting will be a welcome addition to the market, and will hopefully see improvements 'trickle down' to more Canon camera bodies! We're all winners. Happy photography everyone!!! 8)

Regards (& lots of laughs)

Paul


----------



## Frank209 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good thing of owning an office in cinematography 2 miles from home.... she just has no clue


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

Carny said:


> My wife just told me to quit wasting time because the new 5D isn't even coming (CR 0.001) :
> 
> Besides, you're not even a photographer! (CR 2) :'(
> 
> AND, you're definitely not getting one anyway! (CR5)



Hahaha too funny!


----------



## sama (Feb 28, 2012)

wife or 5d. up to you......
come on ....... be a man


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

I think we need to CR all our comments now...lol. [CR 6]


----------



## thatcherk1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Y'all better hope your wives don't see this thread. As sneaky as one can be with money laundering within a relationship, things can sure be given away with a CR site tab open in the web browser.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 29, 2012)

Engagement Photo - Polaroid

Wedding Video - VCR

Child's first birthday - Point and Shoot

Child's Graduation - SLR

Child's Wedding - dSLR

First Grandchild - 5d III

First Grandchild's inheritance (well at least we have nice photos of him  )


----------



## cinema-dslr (Feb 29, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> ...



And isn't it nice from canon to include it with video function ;D


----------



## vuilang (Feb 29, 2012)

cinema-dslr said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...


and a new features of Audio as well.. WOW.


----------



## te4o (Feb 29, 2012)

unfocused, I'd wish to have you as grandfather with all that wisdom!! (But age-wise it might fit into extended brotherhood...)
Anyway, happy "suffering" all of you (I mean, it's not easy: not only is that damned thing not out yet, but we already have to hide it from our family members... :-*) Double stealth phenomenon! Canon is breaking marriages! What news could come up - and probably some claims for compensation... Were you informed on the User Manual actually that when you purchase expensive DSLR gear your marriage/relationship could brake ? No? Well, there's the money for the next model...
@pj1974: Paul, don't worry mate, even with a good Australian Dollar and Aussie salaries and without any other costs the Australian DSLR retailers will make you weep...! Next week already, probably...
Cheers


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 29, 2012)

Carny said:


> My wife just told me to quit wasting time because the new 5D isn't even coming (CR 0.001) :
> 
> Besides, you're not even a photographer! (CR 2) :'(
> 
> AND, you're definitely not getting one anyway! (CR5)



Very funny! Great OP!


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 29, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> It was my birthday yesterday but I didn't get any gift from my wife, she just told me the new 5D and 24-70 II will be my gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D
> She even asks me about the new 5D everyday!!



Awesome wife! ;D

Does she have a like-minded sister?


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

'The money isn't earning interest in the savings account - might as well use it for something usefull - you can sell it later if needed'

Blessings on her :-* :-* :-*


----------



## cps_user (Feb 29, 2012)

;D ;D ;D

lol Carny 

we can come over and have a nice CR meetup at your house one night drinking beers and discussing rumors, just to get your wife annoyed and maybe convince her you do need that camera


----------



## Angryoak (Feb 29, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > It was my birthday yesterday but I didn't get any gift from my wife, she just told me the new 5D and 24-70 II will be my gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Hell, with an attitude like that, I'd be happy with a like-minded brother. Ideally without a lot of facial/back hair and a panache for summer dresses. But I'm being a little fussy


----------



## thure1982 (Feb 29, 2012)

iFugl said:


> I just bought a piano for my girlfriend, so I can have a good/lame excuse to buy 5D MK III. Beat that!
> 
> First post, btw.. Nice forum.



My fiance has said that I can do what ever I want with "my" money as long as I pay my part of the bills. 
I've been going on about the 5D3 for years and have been saying that I'm gonna get one someday. 
We're having a baby in May and this weekend she asked if that new camera I was getting could record video of the new baby. 
Awesome!
Nothings stopping me now. muahaha 

Also, the headline of this thread almost made me cry.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 29, 2012)

About half of my 5D3's likely cost has been covered by recent payments from my medical insurer (£50 per night in return for being in a state-funded hospital). It makes it almost worth having a failing pancreas. :-\


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :

*"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
A 9h30 vendredi 2 mars"*


Google Translation : 

*"PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL INVITATION
DO NOT RELEASE, DO NOT SEND

At 9:30 am Friday, March 2"
*

link here : http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f11/canon-google-page-ranking-sentera-son-eos-5dmkiii-le-196481-4.html#post1971012279


----------



## Breacher1 (Feb 29, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> About half of my 5D3's likely cost has been covered by recent payments from my medical insurer (£50 per night in return for being in a state-funded hospital). It makes it almost worth having a failing pancreas. :-\




Seriously hope everything works out OK Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

???


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 29, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I'm a strong advocate of the stealth method.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many strobes, lenses, umbrellas, etc. etc., you can sneak into the man cave if you are careful.
> 
> ...




 Not that far off. Best thing: there is a good store within walking distance of work! And they don't blink when people pay cash...the guy actually recently laughed when they had something on backorder and he offered to mail it home for free. Nah, thanks I'd rather pick it up.

The only issue are the growing size and number of bags and cases under my desk. The Pelican case really looks different from my bag from a few years ago...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll second unfocused's advice of being supportive of your partner's purchases. it's got to be a two way street. if you are buying expensive camera equipment you will never have a grounds to nitpick at her personal purchases. and yeah, it takes either some very very expensive purses (or a lot of less expensive purses) to add up to a single L lens ... or, apparently these days, a slow non-L prime (yep I'm still bitter on the pricing for the new 24 and 28).


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

kubelik said:


> I'll second unfocused's advice of being supportive of your partner's purchases. it's got to be a two way street. if you are buying expensive camera equipment you will never have a grounds to nitpick at her personal purchases. and yeah, it takes either some very very expensive purses (or a lot of less expensive purses) to add up to a single L lens ... or, apparently these days, a slow non-L prime (yep I'm still bitter on the pricing for the new 24 and 28).



.... in my case it was a new car


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second unfocused's advice of being supportive of your partner's purchases. it's got to be a two way street. if you are buying expensive camera equipment you will never have a grounds to nitpick at her personal purchases. and yeah, it takes either some very very expensive purses (or a lot of less expensive purses) to add up to a single L lens ... or, apparently these days, a slow non-L prime (yep I'm still bitter on the pricing for the new 24 and 28).
> ...



there's a couple of lenses I'd like to have that, yes, apparently you'd need to buy your spouse a car in order to match ... maybe I should just get out ahead of the curve in that; splurge on a mercedes and you can buy whatever lens you want for a long, long time.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 29, 2012)

GUYS just stay single..! easy..


----------



## te4o (Feb 29, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :
> 
> *"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
> NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
> ...



hey, what happens when your wife finds these French very personal and very confidential invitations in your mailbox? And All In French...


----------

